# Best Homemade Tools >  Tilt Table For Mill Vise

## Harvey Melvin Richards

Over on the 

 was posted, and at 27:54 there is a simple tilt table being used. Several Hobby Machinists posted their versions of this table, and here is mine.

My plate is 3/4" aluminum, 6" x 8.5", tapped 1/4-20 holes 1.25" OC and 0.2505" reamed holes, also 1.25" OC, offset from the other holes. The large roll is 2.725" in diameter. I also added an additional adjustment roll. It is movable in 1.25" increments.

----------

Al8236 (May 28, 2017),

bobs409 (May 26, 2017),

Carlos B (May 25, 2017),

kbalch (Aug 23, 2013),

Neil Jensen (May 26, 2017),

Paul Jones (May 27, 2017),

rdhem2 (Aug 29, 2013),

ricbor (Jun 7, 2017),

rlm98253 (May 26, 2017),

Seedtick (May 26, 2017),

Starman (May 26, 2017)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Harvey! I've added your Tilt Table for Mill Vise to our Milling and Workholding categories, as well as to your builder page: Harvey Melvin Richards' Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Tilt Table for Mill Vise  by Harvey Melvin Richards 

tags:
vise, table

----------


## rgsparber

elegant solution! Quick to set up yet doesn't take up much space in storage.

Thanks,

Rick

----------


## Altair

Very neat. Simple and straightforward.

----------


## Ralphxyz

Could you explain: "added an additional adjustment roll. It is movable in 1.25" increments"

I assume it is a screwed shaft where does the 1.25" increments come in?

I am in the process of building one seems like the simplest tilt table I have seen.

Thank you, for the post!!

Ralph

----------


## Harvey Melvin Richards

> Could you explain: "added an additional adjustment roll. It is movable in 1.25" increments"
> 
> I assume it is a screwed shaft where does the 1.25" increments come in?
> 
> I am in the process of building one seems like the simplest tilt table I have seen.
> 
> Thank you, for the post!!
> 
> Ralph



If you look at the first photo, you can see counter bores that are in the middle of the other holes. These are what bolts the cylinder to the bottom of the plate. I put them at 1.25" increments. I don't think they are absolutely critical, and they may not even be useful, but I added them since it was easier to do all the holes in 1 setup. I also put a slight flat on the bottom roll so that it would snug up easily.

----------


## matrixriser

That certainly follows the KIS motto, Keep It Simple and that is a great idea and a great job. Thanks.

----------

